# Does Imp Shelter have a bear box?



## MichaelJ (Sep 3, 2004)

I'd rather not carry the weight of my coil of hanging rope if I don't have to. I've been surprised at the number of shelters which do have boxes, so I thought it worth asking.


----------



## trailbiscuit (Sep 3, 2004)

It sure does.


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 3, 2004)

Woo-hoo! Thanks!!!


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 6, 2004)

Yup, it has a box. And a fantastic shelter, great platforms, a decent privy, and a "bench" on a wonderful viewpoint out toward the Kilkenny.

Oh, so tired now...


----------



## trailbiscuit (Sep 7, 2004)

Fantastic spot...I love that bench!  One of my favs in the Whites.


----------

